# Transport des Computers



## Die_Himbeere (8. Februar 2015)

Hi,
da ich beruflich für 5 Wochen nach England fliege wollte ich fragen ob man seinen PC ohne irgendwelche Risiken transportieren kann oder ob man soetwas anmelden muss.
Ich würde den Rechner in einem Trolli(?) transportieren, gut einwickeln usw. Aber machen da meine Festplatten mit, weil 1. wird das Zeug gut durchgerüttelt und 2. z.B. bei diesem *Wirkönnenindeinenkofferschauen* Scan irgendwelche magnetische Strahlung die den Festplatten oder sonstigen Geräten schaden könnte.
Ich würde mir dafür ein mATX System bauen (habe schon ein paar Teile da) und selbst ein Gehäuse anfertigen bzw. modden. Bildschirm wird auch mitgenommen, falls das noch was zur Sache tut.

MfG

1. Edit (Hin-Flug):
Bildschirm war im Hardcover Koffer zwischen etlichen Klamotten, ist nichts passiert, jegliche andere Hardware (ohne Gehäuse!) im Handgepäck (Mainboard, Lüfter, Peripherie etc)
Bei der Durchleuchtungskontrolle musste ich alles auspacken, wurde komisch angeschaut und anschließend musste ich zur Sprengstoffkontrolle. Bei der Sprengstoffkontrolle wurde die ganze Hardware mit so einem "Teststreifen" berührt und anschließend der Teststreifen geprüft. War alles in Ordnung und ich durfte nach 10-15 Minuten wieder alles einpacken. 

Fazit1: War nicht wirklich kompliziert und nicht mit einem rießigen Aufwand verbunden und lief ganz ohne Anmeldung. Ich musste lediglich einen Schraubendreher abgeben der zu lang war, einen anderen, der wesentlich kürzer ist, durfte ich behalten. Meine Fluggesellschaft war British Airways und Flug war von Stuttgart nach London Heathrow. 
PS: Hardware funktioniert noch einwandfrei.

Edit #2: Bin wieder in Deutschland. Handgepäck war praktisch das Selbe wie beim Hinflug. Wurde wieder doof angeschaut aber anscheinend hats die kaum interessiert was ich da dabei hatte. Hab meine 3-4 Boxen mit Hardware gefüllt durchlaufen lassen durch die ganz normale Hand-Gepäck-Durchleuchtungsmaschine. Kein Sprengstofftest - nichts. Die sind wohl etwas unkomplizierter wie wir deutschen, zumindest was das angeht.
Hardware ist inzwischen wieder aufgebaut und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gesamtfazit: Wer seine Hardware in Einzelteilen transportieren möchte muss damit rechnen, dass, je nach dem wo er sich befindet und wo er hin will, komisch angeschaut wird und möglicherweise einige Tests durchlaufen muss. Bei mir gab es aber keine Probleme und die Hardware funktioniert immer noch tadellos. Solange man alles sorgfältig einpackt und vielleicht eine Decke um das "Gesamtpaket" "schnürt" brauch man sich da keine Gedanken machen. 

MfG


----------



## Munro22983 (10. Februar 2015)

Ist ja ein interessanter Beitrag. Traut sich wohl keiner ne Aussage zu machen. 
Ich muss zugeben, ich kann dir auch nicht sagen, ob das so alles funktioniert. 
Aber ich denke dass, der PC zu sehr durcheinander geschmissen wird. Sollte wenn dann also empfindliche Fracht oder so deklariert werden.

Andere Frage: Was ist mit Laptop oder sowas?


----------



## phileceed (10. Februar 2015)

Schau dir mal das Video an. Soviel zum Transport im Koffer...
Ich würde dir ja einen Laptop empfehlen, welcher ins Handgepäck kommt, jedoch nehme ich an, dass du deine Gründe hast einen ganzen PC mitzunehmen.
Der Trolli wird wohl nicht ins Handgepäck passen, oder? 

Zur Frage mit den Scannern schreibt Ct' folgendes:



> _*Können Röntgengeräte, die an Flughäfen das Gepäck durchleuchten, Daten auf Festplatten von Notebooks beschädigen?*
> _Die Röntgen-Strahlungsleistung der an Sicherheitsschleusen üblichen Gepäckscanner reicht dazu nicht aus.
> Theoretisch wäre es denkbar, die magnetisch aktive Oberfläche von Festplatten mit sehr starker ionisierender Strahlung zu beschädigen. Schon wesentlich schwächere Dosen aber beeinflussen elektronische Halbleiter-Bauelemente. Diese sind umso empfindlicher gegen ionisierende Strahlung, je kleiner ihre Strukturgrößen sind. Schwache Strahlung hat vorübergehende Auswirkungen auf laufende Halbleiterschaltungen: Datenfehler wie „gekippte Bits“ in DRAM-Speichern oder helle Bildpunkte auf CCD-Sensoren von digitalen Kameras (siehe auch c't 8/03, S. 188). Sehr starke Strahlung kann Bauelemente irreversibel beschädigen; ein solcher Defekt in der Steuerelektronik einer Festplatte würde diese unbrauchbar machen. Deshalb kommen übrigens in militärischen Systemen (Einsatz nach Atomschlag) sowie Luft- und Raumfahrzeugen (kosmische Strahlung) teilweise „Radiation-hardened“-Chips zum Einsatz.
> Die Gepäckdurchleuchtungsgeräte an Personenkontrollpunkten arbeiten mit ziemlich geringer Dosisleistung. Selbst die stärkeren Röntgensysteme für das aufgegebene Fluggepäck oder die Scanner für komplette Container sind so konstruiert, dass die Dosis am untersuchten Objekt möglichst gering bleibt. Die Gefahr von Strahlungsschäden an ausgeschalteten elektronischen Geräten ist deshalb sehr gering.



Ich hoffe, ich hab dir weitergeholfen.


----------



## cdpferde (10. Februar 2015)

Hi, das geht ohne Probleme bei ein bisschen Vorbereitung (habe selbiges mit nach Asien genommen). Da du innerhalb der EU reist solltest das sowieso kein Problem sein, für den Zoll würde ich vorsichtshalber die Rechnungen mitnehmen damit du nachweisen kannst das du die teile bereits in Deutschland gekauft hattest (meisten fragt bei der wieder einreise der deutsche zoll nach).
Wichtig wäre den Kühler, die GraKa, die HDD/SDD und den RAM separat zu verpacken (Schaumstoff) und zu transportieren. Das sind in der Regele die teile dich durchaus mal sich aus den Halterungen Steckplätze rausschütteln oder kaputt gehen (man beachte das die Airlines nicht zimperlich sind mit dem Gepäck) 
Aber wie gesagt einzeln in Schaumstoff verpackt sollte das kein Problem sein.

Viel Spaß im good old England


----------



## Die_Himbeere (10. Februar 2015)

Hi,
danke erstmal für die Antworten 
Laptop wäre natürlich eine Alternative, ich halte aber daran fest das es keine Gaming-Laptops gibt.
Ich werde vorrausichtlich Mainboard im Gehäuse lassen und alles andere auch, aber werde nichts einstecken und RAM, GraKa usw aus denn Steckplätzen nehmen und gut eingepackt im Gehäuse verstauen.
Das mit der Strahlung ist also schonmal ein Ding worüber ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss. 
Was bringt mir das wenn ich die Ware als empfindlich markiere, ändert sich da wirklich was oder ist das du ein Art Platzebo bei dem sich die Leute denken ihre Ware wäre besser aufbewahrt.
MfG


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

Bringt nichts, da ist überhaupt keine Zeit für darauf zu achten


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Also ich würde zumindest die Festplatten ausbauen und mit ins Handgepäck nehmen. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## phileceed (11. Februar 2015)

Du bist ein echter Nerd 
Wegen 5 Wochen, würd ich lieber auf's Zocken verzichten und mir den Aufwand sparen. 
Aber wenigstens hast du Unterhaltung nach der Arbeit


----------



## cdpferde (11. Februar 2015)

Als empfindlich deklarieren kannst du es natürlich, ob es was bringt ist fraglich (liegt immer am personal) , sowas schadet nie! Und ja HDD/SSD ins Handgepäck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich wüsste was mich dort erwartet bzw DAS mich was erwartet und es was gibt würde ich den Rechner auch nicht mitnehmen bzw würde mir nur ein Tablet oder Laptop zum Surfen kaufen.
Dann hab ich ihn halt lieber dabei, wenn er nachher nur rumsteht ist auch nix verloren dabei 
Danke nochmals für die Antworten, werde mir noch Gedanken drüber machen 
MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn du Angst um die Platte hast dann baue die doch als Wechsellaufwerk und nimm die halt als " Handgepäck " mit auf die Reise. Im ausgeschalteten Zustand sollte aber kaum etwas passieren. Wenn man  unsicher ist was mit dem PC bei der Verladung erleidet trotz " Fragile Aufkleber " würde sich empfehlen Kühler und Graka in der Originalverpackung zu transportieren welche sich vielleicht im Gehäuse verstauen lässt. Wie es sich generell mit der Einfuhr solcher Gerätschaften verhält sollte man Flughafen, Zoll usw. klären können.


----------

